# Stromaufnahme der Radeon HD 6870/50



## phonic2go (8. März 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich habe in der PC Games 03/2012 gelesen, dass die Radeon HD 6870 angeblich nur max. 167 Watt aufnimmt. Nun, auf Amazon steht, dass 500 Watt benötigt werden, wie viel brauch ich denn jetzt wirklich. Andersherum gefragt könnte ich die Radeon Hd 6850/70 meit minem 350-Watt Netzteil voll ausnutzen, oder gäbe es da Probleme?

Ich weiss nicht ob es relevant ist, aber hier ist meine Hardware:

-Eco-Tec PC 80PLUS, Super Silent BeQuiet 300W Netzteil mit 80Plus Zertifizierung , 
-Triple-Core! AMD Athlon2 X3 450 (3x3.2GHz)
-Arctic Alpine64Pro Lüfter 
-Crucial 4096MB DDR3
- MSI 880GMA-E35(FX) AM3+ Mainboard
-AMD Grafik HD4250 mit HDMI/DVI

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Antworten freuen und danke euch schonmal im vorraus.

MfG phonic2go


----------



## Lukecheater (8. März 2012)

phonic2go schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe in der PC Games 03/2012 gelesen, dass die Radeon HD 6870 angeblich nur max. 167 Watt aufnimmt. Nun, auf Amazon steht, dass 500 Watt benötigt werden, wie viel brauch ich denn jetzt wirklich. Andersherum gefragt könnte ich die Radeon Hd 6850/70 meit minem 350-Watt Netzteil voll ausnutzen, oder gäbe es da Probleme?
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob es relevant ist, aber hier ist meine Hardware:
> ...



Also zunächst mal steht da, dass dein Netzteil ein 300W Netzteil wäre, was auf jeden Fall zu wenig wäre.
Zu der Watt-Angabe: Die PcGames sagt dir wie viel Watt die Grafikkarte SELBER verbraucht. Auf amazon steht wie viel das Netzteil für den GANZEN Computer haben soll. Zunächst mal sind die 500W zu hoch angesetzt. Ich selber benutze zwar keine 6870, dafür aber eine 6850 und mein sehr gutes Enermax Netzteil mit 425W reicht da aus. Um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein würde ich mir ein gutes Marken-Netzteil von z.B. Enermax mit 500W oder mehr holen, (bei enermax wären das glaub ich dann 525W).
Und die wichtigste Frage von allen: Was genau hast du vor und was ist dein Budget?


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. März 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also zunächst mal steht da, dass dein Netzteil ein 300W Netzteil wäre, was auf jeden Fall zu wenig wäre.
> Zu der Watt-Angabe: Die PcGames sagt dir wie viel Watt die Grafikkarte SELBER verbraucht. Auf amazon steht wie viel das Netzteil für den GANZEN Computer haben soll. Zunächst mal sind die 500W zu hoch angesetzt. Ich selber benutze zwar keine 6870, dafür aber eine 6850 und mein sehr gutes Enermax Netzteil mit 425W reicht da aus. Um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein würde ich mir ein gutes Marken-Netzteil von z.B. Enermax mit 500W oder mehr holen, (bei enermax wären das glaub ich dann 525W).
> Und die wichtigste Frage von allen: Was genau hast du vor und was ist dein Budget?


 
Also erst einmal verbrauchen die anderen Komponenten ja auch noch Strom, also bleibt es ja nicht bei den 170W von der HD 6870.
Außerdem gilt diese Leistungsangabe von der Graka für Noname-Netzteile, die ja einiges weniger leisten als Markennetzteile mit ensprechend angegebener Leistung (also bei deinem Netzteil von Bequiet, eine Marke, sind ja 350W angegeben, somit leistet es wahrscheinlich auch rund 300-320W...bei einem Noname sind es mit 350W Angabe vllt. nur 200-250, je nach dem). Das ist so, weil ja nicht jeder ein Markennetzteil haben kann, und wenn die empfohlene Leistung für Markennetzteile gelten würde, dann ständen die Leute mit Noname-Netzteilen ja blöd da, weil ihr Netzteil evtl. zu schwach ist. Verstehst du? 

Dein Netzteil wird, obwohl es sehr effizient ist, unter Last nicht ausreichen. Mit einer 6870 bräuchtest du schon ein gutes 450W-Markennetzteil, damit sie unter Last genug Saft bekommt. D.h. für eine 6870 bräuchtest du 150 Euro für die Karte und je nach dem 60-70 Euro für ein gutes 450-500W-Netzteil.

Allerdings würde bei deinem System auch eine HD 6770 reichen...damit könntest du z.B. BF3 schonmit mittleren Details und alle anderen Spiele mit sehr hohen Details spielen. Die 6770 kostet momentan ca. 90 Euro, und das Netzteil könntest du dir sparen, da würde deinh altes noch reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2012)

Also, theoretisch verbraucht so eine Konfuguration, wie Du sie hast, insgeamt deutlich unter 300 Watt, das heißt: grundsätzlich reicht ein 300W-Netzeil. ABER: diese Gesamt-Watt eines Netzteils sind aufgeteilt auf verschiedene Bereiche, so dass es eben sein kann, dass sogar ein Netzteil mit 400 Watt nicht reicht - dann hast Du zwar in einem Bereich des Netzeil vielleicht noch 250 Watt übrig, die Graka kann sie aber nicht nutzen - und dann reicht es eben nicht. Bei Markennetzteilen sind die Bereiche idR deutlich besser und stabiler verteilt, daher reicht bei einem guten Netzteil auch 350 oder 400W, und theoretisch sogar 300W. Bei einem "no name"-Modell aber müssen es mehr Watt als Nennwert sein, um sicher zu sein - daher schreiben die GrakaHersteller dann eben vorsichtshalber 500W, damit nachher keiner heulend ankommen kann "mein Zuppa-PowerXXX-Treme made in Vietnam-Netzteil für 19,95€ und mit 400 Watt reicht nciht, ihr habt gelogen!" 

In Deinem Fall ist es schwer zu sagen: 80Plus Zertifizierung ist schonmal nicht schlecht, aber trotzdem isses eher ein noName-Modell, und auch bei einem Markennetzteil musst Du Glück haben, damit 300W als Nennwert reichen. Du kannst es ausprobieren - wenn es nicht reicht, geht der PC halt aus. Sicherer wäre aber der Kauf eines neuen Netzteiles, und da dann vlt direkt 500-500W Markenmodell ab 50€ , damit Du auch für die Zukunft was ordentliches hast. Ich hab vor 7 Jahren ein Markenmodell für 70€ gekauft, 480 Watt - das galt damals als "relativ teuer". Aber ich hab das auch heute noch, 3-4 Aufrüstungen vom PC später. Übrigens mit nem AMD X4 965 und einer AMD 6870.


Lies auch mal diesen Artikel, da steht auch mehr zu Watt, Effizienz und Kauftipps: Netzteile: Watt-Werte, 80 Plus und Effizienz - großes Special mit Technik- und Kauftipps


----------



## phonic2go (8. März 2012)

Erst einmal danke, für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten (Sorry wegen der falschen Angabe, es ist ein 300 Watt Netzteil ;P).
Hmm.. meinn Budget... das Netzteil soll zwar nicht noname sein, aber trotzdem noch bezalbar, ich hoffe dafür sollten 50-60€ reichen, noch mehr zu bezahlen hatte ich nicht vor. 
Andererseits ist es für meinen Geldbeutel sehr viel schonender, wenn ich garkein Netzteil kaufen müsste. Ich muss mich wohl entscheiden. 
Vielen Dank, dass ihr mir geholfen habt, jetzt hab ich einige Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## Lukecheater (8. März 2012)

Also das ist doch schonmal ein Budget mit dem man arbeiten kann. Da wäre z.B. das hier kein schlechtes Netzteil -> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec BasiQ VP550


----------



## phonic2go (8. März 2012)

Corsair gehört doch auch zu den Markenherstellern, oder? Kenne Corsair sonst nur von Arbeitsspeichern.


----------



## Lukecheater (8. März 2012)

Ja das stimmt, aber im Netzteilbereich ist das jetzt nicht so DIE Marke.
Wobei du mit dem http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48789&agid=1627 mit Sicherheit nich so viel falsch machst.


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

Naja Corsair ist in Sachen Netzteilen nicht schlecht. Vor allem da die Corsair-Netzteile ja von Seasonic hergestellt werden, und SEASONIC gehört zu den besten Marken überhaupt. 
Sowas wäre z.B. optimal:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 525W

Aber wenns billiger sein muss, geht auch das:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2, 500 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M, 550Watt oder
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt


----------

